# Онемение в спине ниже левой лопатки



## Лариса51 (10 Май 2018)

Добрый день! 
В конце января случился компрессионный перелом Th5. Три месяца носила корсет, на днях сняла, но стало неметь ниже левой лопатки. Что делать? Надевать корсет заново? У меня бронхиальная астма, трудно дышать в корсете. 
В настоящее время прохожу реабилитацию в поликлинике, магнитотерапия, затем лазер, смт, массаж, лфк. 
Лариса, 66 лет.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Май 2018)

Посетите невролога по месту жительства.


----------



## Лариса51 (10 Май 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо, Владимир, так и сделаю.


----------

